# Trinity V3tronix Glass



## Nailedit77 (9/8/16)

Diameter: 24mm;
Hybrid metal and Pyrex glass top cap;
Two post velocity style build deck;
Large posts holes to accommodate large wire;
Adjustable airflow;
High flavor and vapor production;
PEEK Insulators;
510 threading connection

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Caramia (9/8/16)

Now, that is sexy!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (9/8/16)

That looks very nice indeed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77 (9/8/16)

Fomo is taking over

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Boktiet (9/8/16)

Good looking...so many new products...can't keep up.


----------



## Pixstar (9/8/16)

Looks like the Nixon v2. Very nice.


----------

